# HELP!!..about tax exemption for income made in oversea?



## wattq (Apr 17, 2011)

Dear Sir/Madam,

maybe you can help me out about my issue....

i am a malaysian and i heard in malaysia there's a rules by bank negara to encourage money made below RM 5mil from oversea can bring back to malaysia without needing to declare tax, is this true ? if do, can i know the detail condition/limit ?

i am making RM20-30k monthly (200-300k/year) from online business and wonder if can wire back to malaysia without payign tax?

is the RM 5mil per year or RM 5mil limit for lifetime for a name???

and what procedure should i go thru ? or who should i contact to start [i read on somewhere, we need to go bank negara to get a FORM and declare but i dont know what form is that, maybe you can advise me about what exact form is that?]

sorry if i have email the wrong person for help ... maybe if u know someone who can help me out ?

thank you

Watt


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

You need a tax lawyer. It sounds like a company exemption not a personal one if it exists at all! And beware of announcements by government officials. They usually don't get implemented .... This does sound like one of those daft announcements Malaysian politicians make


----------

